# Sparc64 frame buffer card support



## bufo333 (May 5, 2015)

I just happened on a Sun Blade 2500 silver workstation. The workstation has 2 xvr-1200 video cards in the system. I know OpenBSD supposedly supports the cards with the `ifb` kernel driver. I have not been able to find any documentation on FreeBSD support for this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sossego (May 5, 2015)

FreeBSD hardware notes section 2.6


----------



## bufo333 (May 5, 2015)

The only thing I could find is the below, which says nothing about any of the xvr cards, such as the xvr-100,xvr-300, xvr-600, and the xvr-1200. The manual pages links are broken and I can't find any hardware listed under the man pages for machfb(4) or creator(4). I believe the xvr series of cards uses a 3dlabs wildcat chipset.

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/hardware.html#PROC-SPARC64
Sun System Handbook.


> 2.6 SPARC
> 
> SMP is supported on all systems with more than 1 processor.
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## sossego (May 9, 2015)

There is always the option of using OpenBSD since it was the architecture upon which Theo did start. Remember, also, that code is able to be shared and ported between the BSD operating systems. Such has been accomplished with NetBSD using FreeBSD code with the Power architecture for the 64 bit systems.


----------

